# Article In "huisgenoot"



## kimbo

Did any of you see this, dont know if it is in the You as well. They recon Ecigs is just as bad as smoking stinky's

I am typing in afrikaans "Al skakel dit die teer van gewone sigareete iut, toon n onlangse ondersoek in Amerika die toestelle het n ewe grood risiko as gewone sigareete om "superkieme" te kweek; veral n superweergawe van die kiem metisillienweetstandig Staphylococcus aureus"


----------



## Gazzacpt

kimbo said:


> Did any of you see this, dont know if it is in the You as well. They recon Ecigs is just as bad as smoking stinky's
> 
> I am typing in afrikaans "Al skakel dit die teer van gewone sigareete iut, toon n onlangse ondersoek in Amerika die toestelle het n ewe grood risiko as gewone sigareete om "superkieme" te kweek; veral n superweergawe van die kiem metisillienweetstandig Staphylococcus aureus"


Funny that aerosolised pg was used as an anti bacterial at one stage.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## kimbo

They just give half the story in the article, is it not posseble to get them to get an interview with one of the vetran vapers?


----------



## KimH

Incredible, but oh so typical!
Rather than fight the real problems in our society - they pick the 'soft' targets.
Here's an idea - ban the damn unions and let us peace loving folk alone!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Metal Liz

where did they get this crap... scratched out from their arses??????? urgh!!! makes me MAL!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo

Seems like they are on a mission to cause sensation, negative or positive, it does not matter. They even tell you the juise contains Diacetyl, but they dont tel you wich juice. But they also tell you Twisp juice dont have any in them

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oupa

Uhmmm... its Huisgenoot guys, almost as bad as Die Rapport!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 6


----------



## Metal Liz

what is the article name, tried to find it online, but didn't know exactly what i'm looking for


----------



## kimbo

Metal Liz said:


> what is the article name, tried to find it online, but didn't know exactly what i'm looking for


 
Liz i also could not find it online i wanted to post a link to it. i will see if i can make a plan to get it online

Voor en nadele van die e-sigarette .. that is the name

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## kimbo

my scanner is frozen so i made an atempt with my fone

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Oupa

@Gizmo for some reason I am not seeing any of these images. I recall you saying it has to do with being behind a firewall? Any solution for this?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Metal Liz

try F5, i did and it worked for me just now


----------



## kimbo




----------



## kimbo

I think someone at "Huisgenoot" has shares in Twisp

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Oupa

Nah, tried it not working


----------



## Metal Liz

they are definitely scratching this crap out their arses!!!! this is such hogwash!!!! what about the other 1000s of chemicals in cigarettes??? really one those 3 ingredients hey, wow!!! no wonder i couldn't breath after finishing 2 boxes a day and had constant coughing fits... riiiiiiighhht!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TylerD

And I also think the writer is a non-smoker that did his/her research 15 years back.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## annemarievdh

All I can do is shake my head in disbelieve. Really people? Who is the author on the peace and what the hell does he think he is going to achieve with this?

One word comes to mind "Hellgenoot"

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TylerD

R.200 vir 'n hervul na gelang

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## TylerD

*Hellgenoot!*
Talking kak and brainwashing old tannies with curlers and fags.

At a cinema near you!

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Gizmo

Oupa said:


> Nah, tried it not working


 
I really have no idea bud.. Never had the problem personally.


----------



## Oupa

weird, actually more people with same issue

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silverbear

All this article speaks to me, is the quality of journolisium is this country. Probably find they stumbled on this article somewhere or it was sent to them by some nobody, and that was enough to convince them to publish the article. They did not even both to do a bit of objective research.


----------



## soonkia

Interesting. 

Can't find the study that says that e-cigs help create MRSA. 

I can find a study that says MRSA is a really nasty bug that can't be killed by normal anti-biotics, as they are resistant to them. You biggest chance of getting infected by this bug is actually in a hospital (for now)

I can find a recent study that says MRSA is more virulent if they are exposed to normal ciggarette smoke.

The same study also states that the virii are stimulated by e-vapor, but 10 times less than cigarette smoke. Still more than not vaping.

Problem is, if you get an MRSA bug, chances are good that you are in ICU with severe life threatning pnuemonia.

I really hate any article that just goes - A study says, and not give the source of the study. I tend to go look for the study, cause newspapers and magazines often mis-quote or exaggerate what a study says.

And ultimatly, this isn't good news for vaping in SA, as a lot of people read the huisgenoot as the final say in anything and everything.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## annemarievdh

Ok I found these:

*Maak Jou laaste dampie*

http://huisgenoot.com/pols/maak-jou-laaste-dampie/

*E-sigaret vir jou?*

http://www.rooirose.co.za/article.aspx?id=13666&h=E-sigaret-vir-jou

This one had this in it, "Wat gaan jy antwoord as jou kind, gas of werknemer vra of hulle ’n e-sigaret mag *aansteek*?  

Please show my how you light a e-cig 

and this one

*E-sigarette ook skadelik*

http://www.beeld.com/nuus/2013-09-23-e-sigarette-ook-skadelik

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## KimH

Yor! Just don't attempt a google translate on these articles.... they make even less sense translated

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff

soonkia said:


> Interesting.
> 
> Can't find the study that says that e-cigs help create MRSA.
> 
> I can find a study that says MRSA is a really nasty bug that can't be killed by normal anti-biotics, as they are resistant to them. You biggest chance of getting infected by this bug is actually in a hospital (for now)
> 
> I can find a recent study that says MRSA is more virulent if they are exposed to normal ciggarette smoke.
> 
> The same study also states that the virii are stimulated by e-vapor, but 10 times less than cigarette smoke. Still more than not vaping.
> 
> Problem is, if you get an MRSA bug, chances are good that you are in ICU with severe life threatning pnuemonia.
> 
> I really hate any article that just goes - A study says, and not give the source of the study. I tend to go look for the study, cause newspapers and magazines often mis-quote or exaggerate what a study says.
> 
> And ultimatly, this isn't good news for vaping in SA, as a lot of people read the huisgenoot as the final say in anything and everything.


 

http://www.reddit.com/r/electronic_cigarette/comments/268ctr/followup_to_the_mrsa_claims_for_ecigs/

http://www.utsandiego.com/news/2014/May/18/electronic-cigarettes-mrsa/

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Oupa said:


> @Gizmo for some reason I am not seeing any of these images. I recall you saying it has to do with being behind a firewall? Any solution for this?


 
It seems you are the only one not getting pics @Oupa? Is it not your corporate firewall? Same issue from home?


----------



## Alex

Stroodlepuff said:


> http://www.reddit.com/r/electronic_cigarette/comments/268ctr/followup_to_the_mrsa_claims_for_ecigs/
> 
> http://www.utsandiego.com/news/2014/May/18/electronic-cigarettes-mrsa/


 from the link

Prateek read claims that vapour from e-cigarettes made MRSA more aggressive. Prateek contacted the study author to Ask for Evidence and received a prompt reply that put media coverage of the research into context.
20/05/2014

"I wanted to know more about some research suggesting that vapour from e-cigarettes makes antibiotic-resistant bacteria more dangerous. The research was covered in several daily newspapers and on The Conversation UK blog, which said that the findings were presented to a conference and were from experiments in cells in a dish. So I asked the author whether it had been published, whether there was any evidence of harm in humans, and about the difference in effect on bacteria between tobacco smoke and e-cigarette vapour.

The author, Dr Crotty from UCSD, replied promptly, saying, "The research is still in the preliminary stages, thus it has not been published. It did undergo peer-review to be accepted for presentation at the ATS conference (American Thoracic Society). I, of course, want to submit it to a journal ASAP."
Dr Crotty went on to say that, because the bacteria were exposed to tobacco vapour in a dish, "A more accurate statement is that the e-cigarette vapor that I tested significantly diminished the ability of human and mouse cells to kill bacteria..." She described the experiments in more detail: "MRSA exposed to e-cigarette vapor was also more aggressive, but not to the same degree.If cigarette smoke made MRSA 100% more successful at causing pneumonia, e-cigarette vapor only increased it 20%."
Although this last point is a nice way of expressing the relative harmfulness of tobacco cigarette smoke and e-cigarette vapour, the harm was to the lungs of mice following exposure to vapour in a dish. The way the research was reported didn't really make this clear."
- See more at: http://www.senseaboutscience.org/pa...ce_hunting.html#sthash.OpKHtrW3.6Rbxw5Ri.dpuf


----------



## Alex

No problems with any of the pics here, using Afrihost Business Acc. Maybe a common ISP issue?

Sounds a DNS problem to me.
Try changing to google DNS

Primary	8.8.8.8
Secondary 8.8.4.4


----------



## soonkia

Stroodlepuff said:


> http://www.reddit.com/r/electronic_cigarette/comments/268ctr/followup_to_the_mrsa_claims_for_ecigs/
> 
> http://www.utsandiego.com/news/2014/May/18/electronic-cigarettes-mrsa/


 
Thanks @Stroodlepuff - that study just says - if you get infected by MRSA, you have a bigger change of dying of it than somebody that doesn't Vape. But if you smoke, your chance is even bigger.

So yet again it's a Non-Smoker > Vaper > Smoker scenario. 

So, from a harm reduction POV, vaping is still alot better.

Huisgenoot makes is sound like if you vape, you are creating MRSA's - but those are actually created by doctors that over prescribe antibiotics and people that don't complete their antibiotic courses. 

Oh well. Scientist makes observation -> Media exagerates findings.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee

Oupa said:


> Uhmmm... its Huisgenoot guys, almost as bad as Die Rapport!


The problem is that there are a lot of poepols that read this cr@p and this kind of cr@p spreads faster than MRSA! Just look at how much attention they're getting right now from this thread.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Derick

Alex said:


> No problems with any of the pics here, using Afrihost Business Acc. Maybe a common ISP issue?
> 
> Sounds a DNS problem to me.
> Try changing to google DNS
> 
> Primary	8.8.8.8
> Secondary 8.8.4.4


 
When I'm at work some pics also don't show, I suspect it's their 'filter' that blocks some links due to non work content


----------



## soonkia

BumbleBee said:


> The problem is that there are a lot of poepols that read this cr@p and this kind of cr@p spreads faster than MRSA! Just look at how much attention they're getting right now from this thread.


 
Yup, the statements of how e-cigs are just as dangerous as smoking has just increased exponentially from smokers. Very frustrating. 

I think the study that was done is an important one, as one of the end results is that they want to know what in ejuice could be causing the effect. This might end up making ecigs even safer.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MurderDoll

My mom bought the You. 

Here's the article. 

What a load of crap!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Riaz

sentimental hogwash


----------



## Derick

Well it is huisgenoot after all - the next article is probably about the woman that had an alien baby

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## bones

Most of the people I see reading Huisgenoot are usually part of the blue rinse brigade. I wouldn't take anything in there seriously.


----------



## Chop007

Ek dink hulle rook boom of iets. Wanneer gaan iemand n artikel skryf oor hoeveel bestandeele daar is in sigarette. Dit sal seker die hele koerant vat.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## AtomicFruit

Never forget that money is more important than human life!
With this in mind, its easy to understand articles like this. Follow the money, it most probably ends at some or other tobacco or government department. Less tobacco sold, less tax for our "leaders"

I have been in the drone (unmanned aerial vehicle) industry for the past 7 years.
A few months ago, according to news 24 and a few other media houses, drones were made
illegal by the CAA (civil aviation authority) and flying one in a public place was subject to 5 years imprisonment and/or R50K fine.

A meeting was arranged with the head of the CAA, and subsequent personal conversations over coffee, confirmed that the CAA never said anything regarding the illegality of flying drones.
Directly from the horses mouth so to speak.

So I urge everyone to see the media as what it is, just another business that profits off "stories"
The more sensational, the better...

Just my 2 cents 

G

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Derick

AtomicFruit said:


> Never forget that money is more important than human life!
> With this in mind, its easy to understand articles like this. Follow the money, it most probably ends at some or other tobacco or government department. Less tobacco sold, less tax for our "leaders"
> 
> I have been in the drone (unmanned aerial vehicle) industry for the past 7 years.
> A few months ago, according to news 24 and a few other media houses, drones were made
> illegal by the CAA (civil aviation authority) and flying one in a public place was subject to 5 years imprisonment and/or R50K fine.
> 
> A meeting was arranged with the head of the CAA, and subsequent personal conversations over coffee, confirmed that the CAA never said anything regarding the illegality of flying drones.
> Directly from the horses mouth so to speak.
> 
> So I urge everyone to see the media as what it is, just another business that profits off "stories"
> The more sensational, the better...
> 
> Just my 2 cents
> 
> G


Yep, had something newsworthy happen to me many years ago and I refused to speak to the papers, so they just made up a story and printed that

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Derick said:


> Yep, had something newsworthy happen to me many years ago and I refused to speak to the papers, so they just made up a story and printed that


 
What!!!????!!!! Really??? Ow my goodness


----------



## kimbo

annemarievdh said:


> What!!!????!!!! Really??? Ow my goodness


 
He won the lotto

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## bjorn

i was just ranting and raving about similar articles floating around on the internet:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/vaping-not-as-safe.3990/


----------



## JW Flynn

HAHA, that is funny, where did this person who wrote the article do her research!??!?!?! Really, Diethylene Glycol??? where in the hell did she buy that ecig? LOL

Propylene Glycol / Diethylene Glycol... the person probably just noted glycol on her notes, got home and googled glycol, the first glycol result they got was diethylene glycol... LOL, reporters are so full of crap... when they do their research, sure, by all means, but don't just post an article that is full of crap just to meet a deadline!!! 

And filters, really, a coil is now a filter? LOL Dalene, .do your research or shut the hell up please, you are embarrassing yourself!!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## annemarievdh

JW Flynn said:


> HAHA, that is funny, where did this person who wrote the article do her research!??!?!?! Really, Diethylene Glycol??? where in the hell did she buy that ecig? LOL
> 
> Propylene Glycol / Diethylene Glycol... the person probably just noted glycol on her notes, got home and googled glycol, the first glycol result they got was diethylene glycol... LOL, reporters are so full of crap... when they do their research, sure, by all means, but don't just post an article that is full of crap just to meet a deadline!!!
> 
> And filters, really, a coil is now a filter? LOL Dalene, .do your research or shut the hell up please, you are embarrassing yourself!!!



EXACTLY!!!!!!! 


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor


----------



## zadiac

Well, I'd rather have vaping kill me than cigarettes

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## ESH

For this I refer to the old adage "It must be true, I read it in the You" ... 
BullSht


----------

